

Design requirements of nonblocking systems - spooneybarger
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2513575

======
AsymetricCom
What's up with that comment at the bottom?

~~~
Daniel_Newby
It appears to be the same schizophrenic* who posts strange comments on HN.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=losethos](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=losethos)

